
CERN prepares to test revolutionary mini-accelerator - jonbaer
http://www.nature.com/news/cern-prepares-to-test-revolutionary-mini-accelerator-1.18519
======
JumpCrisscross
SLAC made a good minute-long video [1] explaining plasma wakefield
acceleration. Calling it a "mini-accelerator" isn't, in my view, a fair
description.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjoH1ZZrAik](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjoH1ZZrAik)

~~~
batbomb
The SLAC experiment is called FACET:

[https://portal.slac.stanford.edu/sites/ard_public/facet/abou...](https://portal.slac.stanford.edu/sites/ard_public/facet/about/Pages/whatis.aspx)

